# Insync ebuild

## kermu

Poszukuję ebuilda dla 

Insync Google Drive (https://www.insynchq.com/)

Czy ktoś może poratować ?

Z góry dziękuję 

Krzysztof

----------

## mrpdaemon

Insync ebuild:

https://github.com/mrpdaemon/gentoo-overlay/blob/master/net-misc/insync/insync-0.9.41.ebuild

----------

## SayusiAndo

 *mrpdaemon wrote:*   

> Insync ebuild:
> 
> https://github.com/mrpdaemon/gentoo-overlay/blob/master/net-misc/insync/insync-0.9.41.ebuild

 

In which layman repo can I find this ebuild?

----------

## znal

http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=insync

----------

